
Dopamine primes the brain for enhanced vigilance - jonbaer
http://news.mit.edu/2018/dopamine-brain-vigilance-anxiety-1107
======
zeristor
I can't understand why no reference was made to ADHD, am I missing something,
or was it the case that the journalist didn't think to mention it?

